
Where in the World Is Mobile Development? - kawera
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/08/22/world-mobile-development/
======
pcr0
What is the stackoverflow equivalent in China? Their circle looks too small to
be true.

------
ccheever
would be interesting to see breakdown for ionic/cordova and react native/expo
as well.

------
Abishek_Muthian
I don't think the heat map is plotted right. For android development Burma
glows red, for iOS it's Cambodia. I'm not telling that there aren't enough
developers there, but from the context of the article & comparing the India,
Bangladesh the heat map seems off.

~~~
reustle
I spent almost a month in Myanmar (burma) 2~ years ago and would be incredibly
surprised if any serious amount of software work is happening there. Yes, some
is happening, but nothing compared to other major cities in SE Asia

------
galfarragem
It seems that countries with slower internet connection are more compelled to
(native) mobile technologies.

